# is this a good amount of weight or not



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

Im 21 and 72.5 kgs and i bench 120kgs for 8 reps startin of at 60 and adding 20kg after each set so 4 sets i squat 180kg for 6 reps warm up with just the bar then go to 80 kg then add 20kg then 40kg each set after so 5 sets including warm up and dead 200kg for 6 reps warm up with 60 kg then add 20kg then 40kg each set after so 5 sets.

Reason i ask is my mate i train with some times seem to shocked for what i lift but i train with the bigger guys down the gym most the time and thay can do alot more than me on most things so a bit curious beens one day i do want to do some powerlifting comps


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

at 72.5Kg they are defo good lifts mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

You should try your one rep max on these lifts, might surprise yourself


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

ok good idea mate il do 1 rep maxs this week and il post what i get to, never tried doin it before mite be interesting im doin chest 2nite so il post after my work out


----------



## rjohnson (Jul 29, 2010)

That's some crazy strength for reps at your weight, how tall are you mate?


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

5ft 11


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

5'11 11st and posting those lifts fair fckin play how lnog you been training and whats your secret


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

well ive been lifting more seriously for the last 2 1/2 years but been doin bits since i was bout 12 beens my brother was always in the gym so sort of followed him around lol ive always ate decent and beens as i grew up with my dad hunting my diet was mainly meat such as rabbits, pheasants,wood pidgeons etc and fresh veg etc from me dads garden and never was allowed to eat crap such as mc d's etc always been active from shooting and working on the gamekeepin estates to boxin and kickboxing what my dad started me of when i was about 4 so ive always had a reasonable amount of endurance and strength. there no real secret just always trained hard and pushed myself to the limit on everythink. think that comes from bein in a big family and always tryin to be better than my older brothers lol


----------



## rjohnson (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds like your doing it right mate! I'm about 85kg and no where near your lifts, I train for size over strength but still good on you


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Those are great lifts for your weight. I'm 20kg heavier than you and can't do any of those! God I'm a pu55y.....


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

brummmy said:


> well ive been lifting more seriously for the last 2 1/2 years but been doin bits since i was bout 12 beens my brother was always in the gym so sort of followed him around lol ive always ate decent and beens as i grew up with my dad hunting my diet was mainly meat such as rabbits, pheasants,wood pidgeons etc and fresh veg etc from me dads garden and never was allowed to eat crap such as mc d's etc always been active from shooting and working on the gamekeepin estates to boxin and kickboxing what my dad started me of when i was about 4 so ive always had a reasonable amount of endurance and strength. there no real secret just always trained hard and pushed myself to the limit on everythink. think that comes from bein in a big family and always tryin to be better than my older brothers lol


Sounds good mate. I know what you mean about the whole sibling rivalry thing. My big bro earns more than me so I just make sure I'm lifting more than him :laugh:


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

well i did my 1 rep max on the bench got to 155kg


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Excellent lifting mate! Especially for your weight, Wish I could bench that!


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks mate im doin 1 rep deads 2nite so il post after my workout


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

brummmy said:


> thanks mate im doin 1 rep deads 2nite so il post after my workout


im reckoning your 1 rep max for deads will be !!!!235-240 ....

good lifting by the way, very strong that matey !!!


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

This makes me feel bad about myself lol. 6 years of training and I'm heavier than you and cant lift as much.


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

lol didnt think i would have so much positive feed back i thought i was about average :thumb: im goin to start a new cycle of test winny and masteron at the end of this month so il do a journal im hoping to put 20-30 kg on all my lifts but il see if i can mite be a bit ambitious lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You done any previous cycles mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Remember though guys. In terms of bodybuilding, its not what you lift, but how you lift it. With a change in form or rep speed, 90kg can feel heavier than 140kg. Your muscle isnt intelligent. It doesnt know the numbers on the end, it only knows the stress placed upon it.

That said mate, still very strong lifts regardless of form or rep speed.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah fair enough but I've never seen someone bench 150+ and be tiny


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Excellent lifting there brummy, some good freakin numbers mate.

Why the name brummy by the way? Your in Hampshire and because you said you grew up hunting pheasants etc I assume you weren't raised in Brum either.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru:2484383 said:


> Remember though guys. In terms of bodybuilding, its not what you lift, but how you lift it. With a change in form or rep speed, 90kg can feel heavier than 140kg. Your muscle isnt intelligent. It doesnt know the numbers on the end, it only knows the stress placed upon it.
> 
> That said mate, still very strong lifts regardless of form or rep speed.


he said he wants to try powerlifting not saying he's a bb

Could you video your 1 rm lifts and post them up powerlifting feds can be quite picky on how you lift i.e squat depth, pause at the bottom of bench and no hitching on deadlifts


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

siovrhyl said:


> *he said he wants to try powerlifting not saying he's a bb *
> 
> Could you video your 1 rm lifts and post them up powerlifting feds can be quite picky on how you lift i.e squat depth, pause at the bottom of bench and no hitching on deadlifts


ahh fair enough. Missed that bit.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

How many cycles you done Brummy? I've not used PED's but I thought the idea is you put on alot of size and strength seems strange how you've stayed so light but can lift so much (impressive btw!)


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah fair enough but I've never seen someone bench 150+ and be tiny


i have.


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

ive done 3 cycles test en and winny - test prop and anavar and last one was tri-sus 250 with winny goin to be doin another begining next month and yer i only really go for strength not size and i do tend to keep good form atleast thats what im told and dont feel like im doin anythink wrong form wise i do tend to pause on bench at chest and same goes for deads and squats.

the names brummy cause i am a brummy i lived there most my life but lived in between parents house really my dad lived on the out skirts nearer meryvale estate (shooting estate) and my mum lived in aston so central birmingham and i live in hampshire now with my wife and 2 kids. ive been tryin to sort out a video camera to film some sessions but if u imagine with 2 small kids a couple hundred for a decent came isnt that easy to safe lol (theres always somethink that need to be brought more important)


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cool mate where abouts in Hampshire you living now?


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

cosham portsmouth mate


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

did my 1 rep max on deads last night and i got to 220kg tried to go higher but my right hand gave out just couldnt keep my grip on it :angry:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

brummmy said:


> did my 1 rep max on deads last night and i got to 220kg tried to go higher but my right hand gave out just couldnt keep my grip on it :angry:


TUT straps mate use straps i wanted at least 235 out of you lol.... well done anyway


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

brummmy said:


> did my 1 rep max on deads last night and i got to 220kg tried to go higher but my right hand gave out just couldnt keep my grip on it :angry:


Were you using chalk?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah fair enough but I've never seen someone bench 150+ and be tiny


You obviously never saw dynamo in action 

Impressive lifts tho brummy :thumbup1:


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

yer.

Think its mainly my joints in my hand had an op on it a few years ago and its held together with screws and metal plates lol think i need to work on my grip


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah you don't wanna be training with straps if you plan on powerlifting cos you can't use them, are you using a mixed grip or double over hand? Chalk will also help loads.

I'd avoid winni for strength training as it dries out your tendons and you'll end up tearing one which can end your lifting career


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Also if your in Portsmouth you wanna get yourself to strength tec in fareham its a kinda mecca for strength athletes you'll get loads of advice from the guys there


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

siovrhyl said:


> Also if your in Portsmouth you wanna get yourself to strength tec in fareham its a kinda mecca for strength athletes you'll get loads of advice from the guys there


kl il have to go up there on the weekend (if i can get some time away from the kids lol) ty for tell its there i didnt know mate


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

siovrhyl said:


> Yeah you don't wanna be training with straps if you plan on powerlifting cos you can't use them, are you using a mixed grip or double over hand? Chalk will also help loads.
> 
> I'd avoid winni for strength training as it dries out your tendons and you'll end up tearing one which can end your lifting career


yer i dont use straps just chalk. didnt think about winni doin that how dumb am i lol il keep away from it now ty for tellin me mate


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

siovrhyl said:


> Yeah you don't wanna be training with straps if you plan on powerlifting cos you can't use them, are you using a mixed grip or double over hand? Chalk will also help loads.
> 
> I'd avoid winni for strength training as it dries out your tendons and you'll end up tearing one which can end your lifting career


oh yer i use mix grip


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

personally i dont think you can go far wrong with test & tren for strength but definately steer clear of the winni


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Those are great weights at your weight age and height Brummy... I can see a lot of powerlifting trophies in your future man..good luck!!


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

siovrhyl said:


> personally i dont think you can go far wrong with test & tren for strength but definately steer clear of the winni


What test would u use with tren mate never used it before and i will stay away from winni from now on then i really dont want any injurys


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

did 1rep max on squats last nite got 215 kg but god i aching today lol


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

nice one on the squat, test is test after all but i'd much prefer to jab just once a week so i'd go with enanthate plus it makes it cheaper


----------

